# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  هل الشخصية التي تظهر بها في المنتدى تطابق شخصيتك الحقيقية؟؟؟

## أميرة قوس النصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللــه وبركاته

بســـم اللـــه الرحمن الرحيم


هل الشخصية التي تظهر بها في المنتدى 
تطابق شخصيتك الحقيقية ؟؟؟؟ 

هل الشخصيات التى نظهر بها في المنتدى
تطابق شخصياتنا الحقيقية ؟؟؟

سؤال يحتاج الى جرعة من الشجاعة والجرأة للإجابة عليه 

هل حقاً نحن كما يرانا الأخرين من خلال ما نقدم ونطرح ؟؟؟

هل حقاً شخصياتنا خالية من العيوب والأخطاء كما هو واضح عند مناقشة رأي 

موضوع يقدم نقد لأي سلوكــ أو تصرف غير سليم ترانا نتبرأ من هذه السلوكيات 
وكأننا لم نسلكها أو نعرفها مع اننا ممن يقوم بهذا السلوكــ ...... 

وهناكــ المواضيع الاخرى التى تطرح ونقدم فيها الشخصية المثالية التى تمثلنا 
في المنتدى وهنا يتجلى لنا التناقض الكبير بين ما نقدم وبين ما نسلك في 
الحقيقة ...


لي بعض التساؤلات :- 

* بنسبة كم في المائة تمثل الشخصية الحقيقية من شخصيتك بالمنتدى ؟؟؟ 

* هل تأثرت بشخصية المنتدى ؟؟؟ 

* ماذا قدمت لكــ الشخصية المثالية ( شخصية المنتدى ) ؟؟؟ 

* وهل أثرت على سلوككـ العام ؟؟؟؟ 


* والى أي مدى تشعر بانتمائكــ لها ؟؟؟؟ 


*ما هي اسباب اختلاف شخصيتكــ الحقيقية عنها في المنتدى؟؟ 

من لديه الجرأة.. ليجاوب على هذه الاسئلة
ومن هو ليس واثق من مدى اختلاف شخصيته في المنتدى وفي الحقيقة ,, فليعلق على هذا الموضوع ,, فمهما يكن لانستغني عن آرائكم لاننا لا نستطيع أن ننكر وجود أشخاص شخصيتهم في الواقع كشخصيتهم في المنتدى..


كما اود ان ارى تفاعلكم, على هذا الموضوع,,فالموضوع للنقااااااااش ,,وليس للقراءة 
ارجوا ان تتسع صدوركم لهذا الموضوع



فليبدأ النقاش..

----------


## حلم حياتي

_شكرا مها على موضوعاتك المميزة
وبالنسبة الي هاي هي شخصيتي الحقيقة سواء بالمنتدى او بالحقيقة بس للصراحة الشي الوحيسد الي متغير هو الاسم 
صحيح انا ما الي زمان هون بس بشارك باغلب المواضيع حسب انا شو بفكر وحسب شخصيتي 
واحساسي
واظن لازم كل شخص بالمنتدى يتعامل بهالطريقة احنا هون بنتعامل بكل صدق وصراحة وبدون  وجود مصلحة خاصة بين الاعضاء فليه نخفي ونكذب على بعض_

----------


## ashrafwater

اولا شكرا لكي علي هذا الموضوع 
ثانيا : ليس دائما ان تكون الشخصية هي الشخصية الحقيقية للشخص الكاتب . مع ان من المفروض عكس ذلك لكي تعبر ما بداخلك من اشياء تود ان تقولها لشخص ما. وفي بعض الاحيان يعبر الكاتب عن ما يدور بداخله من دوامات ان كان الموضوع من تلقاء نفسه وليس منقولا من احد المنتديات  نقول نعم هذه هي شخصيته الحقيقيه. وعندي كلام كثير ولكن لضيق الوقت عندي لم استطع ان اعطي الموضوع حقه
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا مها موضوع حلو 
 وبالفعل قد نرى بعض الاشخاص ينقسم الى شخصيتين : حقيقيه و اخرى يظهر بها بالمنتدى 
و قد تنمو شخصية المنتدى الى حد كبير داخل الشخص و قد تأثر على سلوكه 
قد تكون في مرحله ما شيء للترفيه يستخدمه لقضاء ساعات على الانترنت 
لكنه ربما تصبح احدى اساسيات التركيبه النفسيه لهذا الشخص 

انا من جهتي اظهر في كل مكان بنفس شخصيتي الحقيقيه 
بالعكس قد يظهر الشخص بالمنتدى ما تقيده البيئه ان يظهره بالحقيقه

----------


## آلجوري

إنت يا مها إلي بتعرفيني وإلي بيعرفوني شو بيحكموا ؟؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

* بنسبة كم في المائة تمثل الشخصية الحقيقية من شخصيتك بالمنتدى ؟؟؟ 
99%
* هل تأثرت بشخصية المنتدى ؟؟؟ 
لا انا اثرت فيها
* ماذا قدمت لكــ الشخصية المثالية ( شخصية المنتدى ) ؟؟؟ 
قدمت لي اصدقاء لا يتثمنو بالذهب لندرتهم
* وهل أثرت على سلوككـ العام ؟؟؟؟ 

احيانا 
* والى أي مدى تشعر بانتمائكــ لها ؟؟؟؟ 

لمدى بعيد جدا لا يوصف فهي اصبحت جزء كبير من يومي
*ما هي اسباب اختلاف شخصيتكــ الحقيقية عنها في المنتدى؟؟ 
المكان بعض الشي والجهاز الذي يمنعنا من التحاور وجها لوجه

----------


## عاشقة ريان

* بنسبة كم في المائة تمثل الشخصية الحقيقية من شخصيتك بالمنتدى ؟؟؟
90 %
* هل تأثرت بشخصية المنتدى ؟؟؟
لا 
* ماذا قدمت لكــ الشخصية المثالية ( شخصية المنتدى ) ؟؟؟
قدمت الي ناس كتير منيحين صارو اصدقاء الي عائلة بالمعنى 
* وهل أثرت على سلوككـ العام ؟؟؟؟
اه اثرت 

* والى أي مدى تشعر بانتمائكــ لها ؟؟؟؟
ما بعرف يمكن كتير اثرت فيني 

*ما هي اسباب اختلاف شخصيتكــ الحقيقية عنها في المنتدى؟؟ 
انو ما بشوفهم وجه لوجه وضروفي 

مشكوره على الموضوع

----------


## فارس الغموض

أعتقد ان اللى يشارك باى منتدى أو فى أى مشاركات بشخصيه مختلفه
بيكون فى نقص ما فى شخصينه الحقيقيه
ومش عجباه شخصيته
وبالتالي أكيد مش هتعجب أى حد
وبؤله انت مالكش شخصيه :36 2 44[1]:  :36 2 44[1]:

----------


## وسام المصري

يعني هيك وهيك

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]
* بنسبة كم في المائة تمثل الشخصية الحقيقية من شخصيتك بالمنتدى ؟؟؟ 

مية بالمية ههههه يعني هبل مية بالمية 

* هل تأثرت بشخصية المنتدى ؟؟؟

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه هدوئة  

* ماذا قدمت لكــ الشخصية المثالية ( شخصية المنتدى ) ؟؟؟ 

دايما بينصحني لما استشيره و بستفيد كتير من نصائحه الله يخليلنا اياه يااااا رب و ييجي و يحكي آمين 

* وهل أثرت على سلوككـ العام ؟؟؟؟ 

لا مو العام بس بالشغلات يللي بنستشيره فيها 


* والى أي مدى تشعر بانتمائكــ لها ؟؟؟؟ 

مية بالمية و الله هدوئة متل اخوي 


*ما هي اسباب اختلاف شخصيتكــ الحقيقية عنها في المنتدى؟؟ 

ما في اختلاف 

يسلمو ميمووووو [/align]*[align=right][/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طبعا شخصيتي بالمنتدى جزء بسيط من شخصيتي الحقيقية مع إختلاف بسيط بيناتهم

----------


## هلا

[align=center]copy paste 

 :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]: [/align]

----------


## الورده الجوريه

*انا هيه انا في في المنتدى وخارج المنتدى ما بحب اتصنع بحب اكون ع الطبيعه

شكرا كتييييييييييييييير* :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## جوليانا

*
اصلا حسب الواحد ما بتعامل مع الناس بتبين شخصيته 
وكمان التصنع مو حلووووووووووووووووو 
اكيد نفس شخصيتي*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

* بنسبة كم في المائة تمثل الشخصية الحقيقية من شخصيتك بالمنتدى ؟؟؟ 

80%

* هل تأثرت بشخصية المنتدى ؟؟؟ 

اكيد "الوسادة"

* ماذا قدمت لكــ الشخصية المثالية ( شخصية المنتدى ) ؟؟؟ 

المرح والحب والدفء بـ المشاعر

* وهل أثرت على سلوككـ العام ؟؟؟؟ 

اه، وكتير غيرتلي تفكيري

* والى أي مدى تشعر بانتمائكــ لها ؟؟؟؟ 

كتير

*ما هي اسباب اختلاف شخصيتكــ الحقيقية عنها في المنتدى؟؟

لأنه مو كل بينحكى وبيتعبر في شغلات بتتعبر بالشوف  :7anoon:

----------


## shams spring

** بنسبة كم في المائة تمثل الشخصية الحقيقية من شخصيتك بالمنتدى ؟؟؟ 

99%

* هل تأثرت بشخصية المنتدى ؟؟؟ 

 اكيــــد .... 

* ماذا قدمت لكــ الشخصية المثالية ( شخصية المنتدى ) ؟؟؟ 

    قوة الشخصية ..... لانه مش دايما بالحياة تتاح النا فرصة لناقش امور الحياة بشكل عام
يعمي هون بالمنتدى صرنا نطرق لجميع المواضع ونتناقش ونبدي اراءنا بشكل شامل للحياة سواء الاجتماعية ... السياسية الاقتصادية.....الخ

* وهل أثرت على سلوككـ العام ؟؟؟؟
  اكيد...... فالمنتدى كتير مفيد .... لدرجة كبيرة 

* والى أي مدى تشعر بانتمائكــ لها ؟؟؟؟ 
بشكل جنوني 

*ما هي اسباب اختلاف شخصيتكــ الحقيقية عنها في المنتدى؟؟
لانه بالواقع فينا نعبر عن ارائنا باكتر من اسلوب ....هون القلم هو وسيلة التعبير الوحيدة
يلي فيها ممكن نوصل اراءنا للغير*

----------


## بيلسان

*طبعا انا على طبعتي 100% لانو الاشي اللي بيميزني هيه طبيعتي وصراحتي وعفويتي
 فأنا مووو بحاجه ابين شي غير طبعي ليحبوني الناس او ليعجبو بالشخصيه اللي عم بتقمصها و بقدمها الهم*

----------

